# ECUTEK Bluetooth interface



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the ECUTEK bluetooth interface. For those who've tried and tested this, is it worth it? Can you simply plug it in and leave it? It sounds like a cool gimmick and user friendly etc. Does it add new features or does it simply make the existing ECUTEK features more accessible? Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It's a great device with a single flaw that the guys at Ecutek have told me will be dealt with this year, which is an inability to flash new roms from the App.

So at the moment I am logging my new engine build and from the App and BT OBD device its a doddle. Log, then email straight from my iPhone.

However I do have to carry a Windows tablet and my cable to allow new roms to be uploaded. It's a pain but once my tune is nailed on I will only need the cable occasionally.

The dongle can be left plugged in at all times and it gives easy access to all the Ecutek features.


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

It sounds great and a definite step up, but at £250 for the dongle and an additional £300 for v5.2 software... so £525 without any new features? V steep.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The new features are the ease of accessibility from an iOS or Android device. For those of us who track its a great device as I always have my phone on me. Once my map is dialled in I'll be able to adjust everything that's user defined as well as clear any codes without lugging my tablet everywhere.

I wouldnt call it steep personally, each to their own of course, and both my cable and dongle have resale value.

It's an option that some will like, others wont see the need.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Isn't updating ROM through bluetooth a bit risky though? What if the connection drops? Could you not potentially brick the ECU?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure i would trust a BT data log either - you could end up mapping off iffy info


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

DocT said:


> Isn't updating ROM through bluetooth a bit risky though? What if the connection drops? Could you not potentially brick the ECU?


Far more data secure than you might think considering the transmission distance.

My old original Cobb AP failed to flash half way through as the old OBD design was for a mini usb cable and dropped out a few times during flashing. 

I've also had it with my windows tablet when it decided to do a windows update restart during a flipping flash and with Ecutek and the recovery flash was just a simple case of reflashing again.

No drama. 

You're not going to brick your ECU.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

terry lloyd said:


> Not sure i would trust a BT data log either - you could end up mapping off iffy info


Why not? Data is sent in packets and a handshake CRC check confirms data integrity of each packet.

What is received is cross checked that it is identical to that which was sent.

You simply cannot get "iffy" data.

How do you think your PC/iPad connects to wifi in your house? Does the forum appear different if the signal is low or there is interference?

Data transmission protocols just don't work like that.


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Having already got the V5.2/6 ECU software Im assuming I can just plug in the bluetooth module and go.

From the features I've seen does the Litchfield map Launch rev tuning, P&B tuning Throttle sensitivity all work out the box or do they need to enabled on the ECU to use?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Why not? Data is sent in packets and a handshake CRC check confirms data integrity of each packet.
> 
> What is received is cross checked that it is identical to that which was sent.
> 
> ...


I say this going by my experience with torque app, it just was not stable enough to trust it and some of the readings were way off - seemed a lot better hard wired , if given the option i would hard wire over any other connection if possible just to eliminate possible issues with something as important as data logging or loading a map


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

terry lloyd said:


> I say this going by my experience with torque app, it just was not stable enough to trust it and some of the readings were way off - seemed a lot better hard wired , if given the option i would hard wire over any other connection if possible just to eliminate possible issues with something as important as data logging or loading a map


Torque app connected to one of several OBD Bluetooth dongles from 3rd party manufacturers?

Of unknown data rates?

Of older Bluetooth versions?

And made for the "interest" value rather than a dedicated platform?

Apples and pears.

As an example these "hobbyist" OBD dongles use the ELM327 codeset and protocols. Transfer rates are in teh range of 10-500kbits per second.

Bluetooth 4 is around 25Mbits per second. 

See the difference in data speeds? 

Also there are a lot of poor ELM327 clone devices around with dodgy copies of the Version 1 ELM 327 code with very poor performance.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

T2 MSW said:


> Having already got the V5.2/6 ECU software Im assuming I can just plug in the bluetooth module and go.
> 
> From the features I've seen does the Litchfield map Launch rev tuning, P&B tuning Throttle sensitivity all work out the box or do they need to enabled on the ECU to use?


Yup, should be just plug & plug, and you get access to all the custom bits, boost controller, traction, p&b (if you want to), launch control etc


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Tin said:


> Yup, should be just plug & plug, and you get access to all the custom bits, boost controller, traction, p&b (if you want to), launch control etc


Perfect thanks


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

*Does one need a modded (mapped) engine for this to work?*

Hi,

I have a stock MY17 GT-R. Will this bluetooth dongle and software work with it? 

I heard that you need a mapped engine for it to be able to work. Is that true or nonsense?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> The new features are the ease of accessibility from an iOS or Android device. For those of us who track its a great device as I always have my phone on me. Once my map is dialled in I'll be able to adjust everything that's user defined as well as clear any codes without lugging my tablet everywhere.
> 
> I wouldnt call it steep personally, each to their own of course, and both my cable and dongle have resale value.
> 
> It's an option that some will like, others wont see the need.


One q about the pops/bangs feature: can you increase or decrease this (and other features) from your phone in any map? I have the pops/bangs on map 1 currently, so if I install v5.2 and use the dongle could I also apply pops and bangs on maps 2, 3 and 4?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

2011GTR said:


> One q about the pops/bangs feature: can you increase or decrease this (and other features) from your phone in any map? I have the pops/bangs on map 1 currently, so if I install v5.2 and use the dongle could I also apply pops and bangs on maps 2, 3 and 4?


It'll depend on how your tuner sets the maps up I think.


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Intrepid_JB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a stock MY17 GT-R. Will this bluetooth dongle and software work with it?
> 
> ...


To my understanding that is the case yes. You'd need to reflash the ECU, but bear in mind this would affect your warranty. Check with Ben Linney from GTC to confirm, he'll fill you in.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Intrepid_JB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a stock MY17 GT-R. Will this bluetooth dongle and software work with it?
> 
> ...


No it won't work with a complete standard car, it must have an Ecutek license and remap, otherwise it'll just be able to do basic options, DTC scans, TPMS/airbag clears etc. 



2011GTR said:


> One q about the pops/bangs feature: can you increase or decrease this (and other features) from your phone in any map? I have the pops/bangs on map 1 currently, so if I install v5.2 and use the dongle could I also apply pops and bangs on maps 2, 3 and 4?


Probably not, as it won't be on all your maps (tuner dependent), under Custom Inputs - P&B has a slide option from "quiet" to "loud" and then an "insane" mode.

The iOS app is free to download and install, and has a Demo function so you can see what things are available without connecting to a car or even buying the dongle first. You'll need the dongle to actually make any changes to your ecutek'd car.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> The new features are the ease of accessibility from an iOS or Android device. For those of us who track its a great device as I always have my phone on me. Once my map is dialled in I'll be able to adjust everything that's user defined as well as clear any codes without lugging my tablet everywhere.
> 
> I wouldnt call it steep personally, each to their own of course, and both my cable and dongle have resale value.
> 
> It's an option that some will like, others wont see the need.


The best function on it the Litchfield traction control on it. simple to use and as you say No ones forgetting to take the phone,

Goldie


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking forward to picking one up next week so I can have a play


----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

Tin said:


> No it won't work with a complete standard car, it must have an Ecutek license and remap, otherwise it'll just be able to do basic options, DTC scans, TPMS/airbag clears etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thank you for letting me know. Looks like I will get the old ecutek kit that is connected manually for my clutch relearning...


----------

